# Przybilla coming to Portland as FA?



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Przybilla*

Looks like Portland's going to sign Przybilla to a deal soon, according to the Oregonian.

He's been a bust so far, but I'd support this move. He's 7'1", still only 24, and had a few decent games (especially rebounding the ball) after getting away from the Bucks last year.

He's not a critical addition, but he'll presumably be cheap and is a low-risk piece to go against Stepania for backup 5 minutes.

Ed O.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Hello:

Eh. There were some better options out there, but I guess another big body for cheap is ok. A really "w/e" move by Portland though. I was hoping you'd say Pryzbilla...involved in a 4 way sign and trade to aquire Ray Allen. Eh.

Regards:

Freshtown


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

It's a good signing, but nothing major. We need a body at backup center so I applaud the move. I wonder if they have given up on getting a shooting guard now?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I wonder if they have given up on getting a shooting guard now?


According to the Oregonian article, Frahm is the man.

Bottom line, it looks to me like this is a way for Nash to keep his options open. Sign Pryzbilla cheap and use Richie for spot minutes at the 2, see where the team is around January, and look for opportunities to make a significant trade before the deadline.

More and more, this season looks to be just a holding action while Nash positions himself for a major rebuild next summer.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

it would be a shame if frahm gets more minutes than qyntel does , they have to play this guy if they ever want him to grow


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Just another reason why I want Bob back...:upset:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> it would be a shame if frahm gets more minutes than qyntel does , they have to play this guy if they ever want him to grow


No. He needs to grow so that the team will play him. Its about him. If it was the other way around - they'd let me play and hope that I grow. I can shoot the lights out from 5ft.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm pretty sure he is restricted so Atlanta can match it.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> More and more, this season looks to be just a holding action while Nash positions himself for a major rebuild next summer.


I like it. This is the way to build a championship team. Be smart. Be patient. Don't let fan expectations distract you from the long-term goal. Keep your eyes on the prize.

Making the playoffs this year is irrelevant. I watched the Blazers make the playoffs year after year, only to flame out in the first round. Was that fun? No. It was miserable. I'd rather go through a couple of "down" seasons while all the pieces are being carefully assembled.

We have a very young core of good players, but they're not ready for Prime Time yet. Let them mature, let them learn. In 2 or 3 years, with the right complimentary pieces brought in by Nash, we can be an elite team again.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I would rather sign Dampier to a MLE deal. Possibly for one year.

Assuming we do deal Rahim, even though Theo has been perfectly healthy the last 2 + years..... if Theo does get hurt we only have Joe or Vlade at C........ really bad idea IMHO

Make an offer for Dampier right away! Do not screw this one up Nash ok? Theo needs a backup not a schlup


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> I like it. This is the way to build a championship team. Be smart. Be patient. Don't let fan expectations distract you from the long-term goal. Keep your eyes on the prize.
> ...



agreed like i said before its no rush but it seems everyone wants to win now and trade our best young player for somebody like Vince Carter :laugh:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah right! Dampier's going to sign a one year deal with PDX to back up Theo! I don't think so.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I would rather sign Dampier to a MLE deal. Possibly for one year.


Why would Dampier even consider that? He would probably be coming off the bench for Portland--a team that would still only be fighting for a 6 seed even if they added him.

Atlanta's offered him tens of millions of dollars, he'd start there, and the Hawks will almost certainly trade him to a contender at some point.

If he were going to settle for the MLE, he'd almost certainly choose a team like Dallas that (a) is significantly better than Portland, and (b) can offer a starting spot.

Portland should definitely be willing to extend a max MLE offer to Dampier, but I doubt he'd take it. Trying to get him to come to Portland for just a year of the MLE might just insult him.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I'm pretty sure he is restricted so Atlanta can match it.


Nope. He's not restricted. He's played in the NBA for four seasons and Atlanta didn't make a qualifying offer to him (at least there is no mention of it on the Hawks' transaction page).

Ed O.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

nba.com lists him as restricted.


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm sure Nash has a plan but settling for [bold]Pryzbilla[/bold] and and ending up with [bold]Frahm[/bold] when all the other options have fallen through is quite underwhelming....:banghead:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> nba.com lists him as restricted.


The only way he's restricted is if the Hawks have offered him a qualifying offer. I believe that qualifying offer must be for like $3.2m.

If Joel had an offer on the table for $3.2m, don't you think he would take it before the Hawks signed Dampier to a big deal and changed their minds? Especially considering he's played in 49 games the last two years and is coming off of a knee injury?

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I would rather sign Dampier to a MLE deal. Possibly for one year.
> 
> Assuming we do deal Rahim, even though Theo has been perfectly healthy the last 2 + years..... if Theo does get hurt we only have Joe or Vlade at C........ really bad idea IMHO
> ...


:clap:

I'm right with you on that, TB. Except, wouldn't Dampier grouse about PT behind Theo?

Also, assuming Przybilla is the "young guy" Nash has been talking to... who is the "vet"? We still don't know that one, do we? Can we assume it's Dampier? I mean, we do have the 'Nick' connection to him, right?

PBF


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, I hope no one expect any of these players to make a big impact. They won't, IMO. 

Blount and Przybilla are equal in my eyes. Corie is a better big, but Prz evens it out due to his age. Prz is worthless on offense (unless he's all by himself for a dunk), and if it weren't for his rebounding and blocks, he'd be a stiff on the other end too. 

Barring an injury, Corie would be a solid reserve. 

Archibald isn't even worth wasting a roster slot on.

Stepania's looking very good about now.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess I'd rather have Joe than Scott Williams as was rumored...

In his 12 games (all starts) for Atlanta last season he put up:

26.2 mpg
36.0 FG%
41.4 FT%
4.00 ppg
8.40 rpg
0.30 apg
0.42 spg
1.42 bpg
1.33 topg
4.00 fpg

Looks like Chris Dudley or something.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

36% FG for a backup 7'1 center? 

a truly rare commodity: a front court player who is a more abysmal shooter than our guards. 

I like the rebounding numbers, though. he's like Dale Davis without all that high flying offense.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> The only way he's restricted is if the Hawks have offered him a qualifying offer. I believe that qualifying offer must be for like $3.2m.
> ...


I'm not questioning any of that, Ed, but hoopshype.com shows that the Hawks did make a qualifying offer on Pryzbilla.

Hoopshype 

Not exactly the gospel, but the combination of info from nba.com and hoopshype.com would seem to indicate that there's the potential for this to be another Hassell situation.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anybody know Pryzbizjlfslijfilla's game well enough to compare him to Stepania?

They seem like incredibly similar players in style and ability. I just wonder if there's something that Joe brings that Vlad doesn't or vice versa...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I just wonder if there's something that Joe brings that Vlad doesn't


More last-name consonants?

Dan


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay, this should make e_blazer1 happy...

_
Oooooh no! They say he's way too slow!
Go go Przybilla! Yeah...
Oooooh no! The kid has got no 'O'!
Go go Przybilla! Yeah....
_



PBF


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I know his offense is just terrible. He's not very skilled, and tries to limit his negative impact on the court with effort, hence his rebounding and blocks. I believe he fouls at a higher than average rate too. 

Probably a fine 3rd-string center, but not a big you want stepping off the bench to give Rat a breather.

Stepania had an off season. He's in his prime. He's got some talent and all-around skill. I think he'll put it all together and have a big season, relative to last year.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Can you guys FEEL THE EXCITEMENT!!!

Coach Cheeks on Przyzyzyzfajbkls-dude:
(from realgm.com)

"He's a decent player, and any time you can get a decent player, he can help your team. I don't remember a whole lot about him, but he's active and can rebound and block a few shots." 

Nash on Frahm:

"We are comfortable with Richie Frahm," said Nash.

WOOOO DOGGY!!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd feel more comfortable just keeping Stepania around. Remember, he averaged a bit over 7 rebounds a game for Miami at around 25 mpg. It's not like he was a black hole when he was on the court last year... I'd much rather give him another shot than waste ANY sort of money on Joel.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry, I just checked... It was 7.00 rebs in 20.2 mpg... Statistically, there aren't many differences that would make it worth while.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Steven Hunter > Przybilla

Przybilla = Stepania

 WTF is John Nash doing? If Ratliff goes down we are going to have the worst 1-2 Center punch in the entire NBA!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Please, please, PLEASE sign Dampier, Nash! It's not too late!

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: 

PBF


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, let's be realistic. We have a starting center. We do not need another starting center (Dampier) and no legitimate starting center is going to want to come to Portland to be a backup. We will be just like everyone else in the league. If their starting center goes down, they are going to have to go with a backup. Until we get a legitimate project to groom for that position, a rebounding defensive center like Vlad or Joel is about as good as we can hope for. 

I can't understand why anyone thinks that Dampier would sign for our MLE and then sit behind Theo. Why would he do that?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> Okay, let's be realistic. We have a starting center. We do not need another starting center (Dampier) and no legitimate starting center is going to want to come to Portland to be a backup. We will be just like everyone else in the league. If their starting center goes down, they are going to have to go with a backup. Until we get a legitimate project to groom for that position, a rebounding defensive center like Vlad or Joel is about as good as we can hope for.
> 
> I can't understand why anyone thinks that Dampier would sign for our MLE and then sit behind Theo. Why would he do that?


I agree. Anyone that thinks Dampier will sign for the MLE is WACKO!


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> We will be just like everyone else in the league. If their starting center goes down, they are going to have to go with a backup.


Not everyone else in the league has a starting center with an injury history like Theo's.

Dan


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I agree. Anyone that thinks Dampier will sign for the MLE is WACKO!


Since I first posted this in the thread I will respond...

I do not consider myself wacko.... but just for a minute, try to look at alternative solution down the road


Say we get Dampier and we find a suitor for Rahim that brings us back a guard... maybe even Ricky Davis (Cough cough)

Dampier can get lot sof minutes behind Zach and Theo. He is fully capable of playing the PF and C spots. Dampier has been injured as well. He may have been astarted on GS, but maybe he feels he can play a role here. He wanted to go to NY. I think we have to be a bit better as a possible team than Atlanta

If Theo does get injured we have a solid backup C. By the way I think Theo has played in like 2 years straight of games without missing. Give him some credit.

But then again I am wacko, I thought Rahim and Zach could coexist. Who am I to say :whoknows:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Since I first posted this in the thread I will respond...
> ...


I don't think you're wacko (all caps or otherwise), but I think that the issue is not that the Blazers shouldn't want Dampier for the MLE, but that he would want WAY more from Portland than the MLE.

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> I agree. Anyone that thinks Dampier will sign for the MLE is WACKO!


In my defense, I don't think he will or would. I'm just saying that, talent-wise, I'd much rather the Blazers sign him than any of the three they're reportedly looking at now.

I hope that clarifies my position.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I agree I woudl think he would demand more than the MLE, but...

He was going to sign with NY for the MLE, and now apparently that door is closed with Crawford on board...

perhaps it was a S&T deal I am confusing it with

so why not us for the MLE?


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

[QUOTEPrzybilla = Stepania[/QUOTE]

YEP! Does anyone really believe that Przybilla would be an upgrade from Stepania?? I don't think either one of them has much experience, so does it really matter who we put in. Maybe Stepania just needs some Playing Time to pick up his game.

Thoughts?

JMK


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

No, this might take away PT for Ha!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>keebs3</b>!
> 
> 
> > YEP! Does anyone really believe that Przybilla would be an upgrade from Stepania?? I don't think either one of them has much experience, so does it really matter who we put in. Maybe Stepania just needs some Playing Time to pick up his game.
> ...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Please explain to me why Dampier would choose to sign with POR for the MLE? to be a glorified b\u, when he could probably sign with a better team for the MLE elsewhere and START OR sign with ATL for a WHOLE LOT MORE? That makes no sense. It is a nice wish though.

Like Ed said, it is understandable for POR to want to sign Dampier for the MLE, but not realistic, same goes for Stromile Swift.

As for Pryzbilla.... :whoknows: No big deal. Both Keon Clark (marijuana) & Steven Hunter (temperment\work ethic) have character issues surrounding them. It's better IMO if POR avoids them.

It is debatable IMO whether either Hunter (specifically) or Clark (he could be margianlly better) would be that great of an improvement over "Stiffbilla", who is about as good as "Stiffania" and a little better than unproven "Stiffanovic" or Stiffjin".

Where for art thou Sabas?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

A discussion of Dampier is pointless since he would never play here for the MLE.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

crap.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Why are alot of you doubting przybilla? I've seen him play in milwaukee before I thought he wasn't that bad he was sorta decent.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Nash should go with none of the above, and hold out.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Why are alot of you doubting przybilla? I've seen him play in milwaukee before I thought he wasn't that bad he was sorta decent.


I am not a basher, but I think a couple of reasons:

-- he was a pretty high pick. Expectations were high when he left MN after his sophomore year, and he hasn't come close to meeting them.

-- he started a lot of games for the Bucks but he never put up good numbers. I find it pretty amazing how much he DID play for the Bucks, considering he was under Karl for most of the time and Karl's almost always tough on young big guys.

-- he's not a good offensive player. It's easier to claim that scoring's not the end-all, be-all than to actually believe it. The dude's never scored more than 12 points in a game in his 4 years in the NBA. Even accounting for offensive style, his youth, and whatever else you want to say, that sucks.

-- he's not athletic. Even his best attribute (shotblocking) is subdued, because he blocks shots from length and positioning, rather than jumping out of the gym. He's not fast, he's not a quick leaper. Just not a guy that's going to be spending much time on SportsCenter. (Brad Miller's another one of those guys, but he's more offensively skilled than Joel is.)

A HUGE question for me is the cost. At a $1m a year for three years or so, he'd be an excellent investment. Using most of the MLE on him could prove to be a disaster.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ...He was going to sign with NY for the MLE, and now apparently that door is closed with Crawford on board...
> 
> perhaps it was a S&T deal I am confusing it with
> ...



I guess I am wacko after all :whoknows:

Was he or was he not?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

OT:

since people are talking about Stepania anybody remember the coast to coast dunk by stepania in new jersey that had to be one of the most funniest things I have ever seen


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> 
> since people are talking about Stepania anybody remember the coast to coast dunk by stepania in new jersey that had to be one of the most funniest things I have ever seen


The one where he got a steal at the top of the key and went down and jammed it? That was pretty sweet 

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If we can sign Joel to a 3 year deal at 1M a year, I say go for it. This guy played very well last year for Atlanta. 

But, if his asking price is over 1M, then no way do I sign him. Just too unproven.

I have to say that Joel isnt my favorite underachieving Atlanta center. Mine is...

Jason Collier

20 games played
16 games started
11.3 points per game
5.6 rebounds per game
27 minutes per game

I think we should go for a jump shooting center to compliment Theo's defense. Collier would be ideal.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Crawford trade was a sign and trade so they didn't use their MLE for that but there was a rumor that they decided to use a good chunk of it on Vin Baker instead.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> The one where he got a steal at the top of the key and went down and jammed it? That was pretty sweet
> ...




Yeah


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> I think we should go for a jump shooting center to compliment Theo's defense. Collier would be ideal.


I'm not sure I agree. I think we should primarily look for defense and rebounding to complement Zach and/or SAR.

It would be a wonderful bonus if we get a guy who can play D and shoot from 15+... that would allow Zach more room to operate, but I think the defensive end is more important right now.


----------

